# N. Truncata



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey all,
Just want to show this little guy off. Well, it's not little, the pitcher is 1ft in height. In time, the "frill" will fold back and turn orange / red.











The underside of the "frill" before it folds.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 24, 2007)

Really nice Truncata. How long have you had it? I've heard they don't have the climbing habit that some of the others do, and I would love a Nepenthes that didn't take over my apartment.


----------



## gore42 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome  I take it that its a hybrid? or was that just random capitalization... whats the cross?

- Matt


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2007)

gore42 said:


> Awesome  I take it that its a hybrid? or was that just random capitalization... whats the cross?
> 
> - Matt



Nope, it's a species.



practicallyostensible said:


> Really nice Truncata. How long have you had it? I've heard they don't have the climbing habit that some of the others do, and I would love a Nepenthes that didn't take over my apartment.



I would have to say that I had this plant for 7 ~ 8 years. Nep. truncata do not climb but they do get pretty big though.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice job. Is this one you put outside?


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 25, 2007)

very cool Eric..thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 26, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Nice job. Is this one you put outside?



Nope, it stays indoors all year long.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 15, 2007)

Excellent plant! Wonderful pitchers! Great pitcher to leaf ratio! What do you feed it? The truncata I just bought pales by comparison to yours.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 15, 2007)

They're neat, unfortunately they don't seem to like my conditions.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey, does that have liquid in the pouch? How did it taste!? oke:


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 15, 2007)

Tee he, tasting liquid in the pouch. Of the little bit of time I've been here since I joined, I should have guessed you to be one of the people who would ask that question having read some of your posts. Most pitchers produce their own fluid until the lids open up. That fluid had no recognizable taste to us but we all think it sort of smelled sweet. The digestive enzymes weren't poisonous though or else me and a few of my friends wouldn't be alive right now. I've also tasted the fluid after the lids opened (no prey present) and that tasted like rain water because... the original fluid probably was diluted with rain water at that point in time as her plant was being grown outside.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 15, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Excellent plant! Wonderful pitchers! Great pitcher to leaf ratio! What do you feed it? The truncata I just bought pales by comparison to yours.



Occasionally crickets but that's about it.



NYEric said:


> Hey, does that have liquid in the pouch? How did it taste!? oke:



There are digestive enzymes found within the pitcher. I have no clue; haven't tried it really but I tated the nectar; sooooooooooo sweet! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

I always taste the 'honey' that plants extrude so I wondered. In my younger days I would have also smoked any petals or flowers that died!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool looking plant!!

Ramon


----------

